# Universal hardcase for 7 string guitar ?



## olicbr (Dec 17, 2007)

hello

do you know where can i find an universal "low cost" hard case for 7 strings ?

(Ltd sc 607)

i bought this universal one but it doen't match at all !!!







>> neck doesn't fit well, and body of the guitar doesn't fit at all....


do you think this one could match ?? :


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 17, 2007)

Any standard strat-shaped case should work, assuming you dont have the baritone version. After that its a matter of preference.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 17, 2007)

Tip for baritone seven guitar: bc rich bass case. there bodyshape is often so wide that you can easily fit a normal guitar in there.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 17, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Tip for baritone seven guitar: bc rich bass case. there bodyshape is often so wide that you can easily fit a normal guitar in there.



I dunno about ESPs, but the Ibanez 7s have the same sized bodies as their 6 strings. The conklin gt7 i have is roughly the same size as my ibanez bodies, as well.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 17, 2007)

You have to go with the guitar to the store, because every producer has its own dimensions


----------



## HaGGuS (Dec 17, 2007)

a coffin case fit my rg 7420 and schecters perfectly


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 17, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I dunno about ESPs, but the Ibanez 7s have the same sized bodies as their 6 strings. The conklin gt7 i have is roughly the same size as my ibanez bodies, as well.



yeah but not the same neck. the bc rich bass case can fit a 32 inch bass, so if you have a guitar with a normal shape but lets say a 28.625 inch scale, you can fit it into a bc rich bass case without problem, Often that's cheaper and simpler then finding a baritone case (at least over here).


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Dec 17, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Any standard strat-shaped case should work, assuming you dont have the baritone version.


not necessarily. the bodies are the same size, as you pointed out, but the headstocks on 7 in-line 7-strings are 1-2" longer. so make sure the case has plenty of room in the headstock cavity--i've seen strat-shaped cases with tight headstock cavities that won't fit a 7-string.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 17, 2007)

scott from _actual time_ said:


> not necessarily. the bodies are the same size, as you pointed out, but the headstocks on 7 in-line 7-strings are 1-2" longer. so make sure the case has plenty of room in the headstock cavity--i've seen strat-shaped cases with tight headstock cavities that won't fit a 7-string.



Hm, i've never had any problem fitting any of my ibby 7's in a generic case. Well, assuming its not so strat specific it has a shaped headstock area, a generic guitar case SHOULD work.


----------



## olicbr (Dec 17, 2007)

HaGGuS said:


> a coffin case fit my rg 7420 and schecters perfectly




witch model of coffin case ? 

thanks


----------



## nikt (Dec 17, 2007)

my B7 (baritone) fits standard Ibanez UV case if that helps


----------



## HamBungler (Dec 17, 2007)

I just got a coffin Bass Case, the A-7's body is huge so it really needed it, plus there'd be extra room for the extended scale of the SC.


----------

